# Indirectly Related to Uber's pay - Immigration Amnesty



## Amiya (Sep 26, 2014)

If you're a diehard Obama fan, please skip this post.

If not, then take note of this. SPREAD THE WORD. Speak to your friends about this (read link below) and you make it a point to MAKE YOUR VOICE HEARD BY GOING OUT & VOTING in the November midterms.

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Govern...inst-Unilateral-Amnesty-Don-t-Let-This-Happen

Once the clown in the White House legalizes millions of poorly educated folks, this is going to have a devastating effect on wages of US workers, especially those without advanced degrees.

Recall how Uber's rates were much higher in the beginning? and look now, how they have been regularly dropping rates. Notice the difference between then and now? That's simply because the demand vs. supply equation has changed in favor of Uber (more ready drivers now, than before).

You certainly don't want the demand & supply (of labor) equilibrium on a national level, to deteriorate further (it will, after amnesty, once millions of illegals quit for better paying jobs that require papers), because that will further push down wages of ALL jobs in the nation, and not just Uber..

I love America, and don't want to see it deteriorate further and go down the gutter.

I hope you don't consider this a political rant - it isn't meant to be - amnesty will push down wages of all jobs, Uber driver rates included - and as this indirectly affects Uber drivers, I posted in the "Pay" column.

I'd appreciate your feedback, and constructive criticism is welcome, if you disagree.


----------



## sochossou (Oct 27, 2014)

this is the dumbest thing ive ever heard yu S.O.B. if yu that smart and well educated go apply for a job in suit with a resume. this is not a place for u punk. i have a bachelor but im doing this between jobs and im not ashamed and will welcome any immigrant qualified to do drive for uber. #takeyourasselsewhere


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Well hell, damn near 20 million of them have been here and working for the last 20 years. What makes you think the damage hasn't already been permanently inflicted? Good grief! What are you going to do? Send 20 million people back to Mexico to starve? Get real. The government already screwed the pooch on the American work force, didn't give a good god damn about it, *and did it all long before Obama showed up.*

Where were all you ass holes when the construction business was gutted out from the American workforce? And a host of other low end yobs?

It's way past late on this party. We've been screwed and now it's just a slow bleed out of the CORPSE.

Uber is just another example of a bunch of rich **** assholes who rob and steal everybody blind, break, manipulate and violate every law they can think of *and could care less.* Nor could any of the other rich bastards who 'enforce' the 'laws.' You all know that rich people are exempt from the law by now I would hope???

I might suggest rope or tar and feathers for politicians, but to take this out on the poor bastards who are trying to feed themselves is MEANINGLESS. No different than harming our own piss poor paid selves.

*The problem is at the top, not the bottom. Get it?* The immigration battle was lost decades ago. And they are still pouring in the doors.


----------



## Amiya (Sep 26, 2014)

sochossou said:


> this is the dumbest thing ive ever heard yu S.O.B. if yu that smart and well educated go apply for a job in suit with a resume. this is not a place for u punk. i have a bachelor but im doing this between jobs and im not ashamed and will welcome any immigrant qualified to do drive for uber. #takeyourasselsewhere


thank goodness for the Ignore button.


----------



## sochossou (Oct 27, 2014)

we dont do politics or immigration here "tare" america do not belong to me or you. we all gonna die one day. so for now lets talk abt our earning with uber. yu welcome


----------



## winston (Jun 23, 2014)

Which President deported more Illegal Immigrants than all others Presidents combined?

Which President saw less illegal immigrants enter the country during his time in office than the previous 5 presidents combined?


----------



## uberdc/Virginia (Sep 14, 2014)

I have seen engineers who don't speak English deliver pizza I don't know how they did it. Uber has drivers that do not speak English right now. They don't speak English and they drive on DC sidewalks and park on sidewalks when hotel driveways are full. It will become a bigger problem with the amnesty


----------



## Amiya (Sep 26, 2014)

winston said:


> Which President deported more Illegal Immigrants than all others Presidents combined?
> 
> Which President saw less illegal immigrants enter the country during his time in office than the previous 5 presidents combined?


Thanks for at least not being rude in your reply!

To answer your first Question, Obama has started counting border turnarounds as deportations, hence it gives the illusion he has deported more illegal immigrants. Earlier, only those captured and deported from the interior were counted towards the deportation total. Click here for source.

To answer your second question, illegals these days openly give themselves up at the border and claim asylum or claim to be minors, they are let loose into the USA after being given a court date to which they never show up. There is no reason for them to sneak in knowing Obama treats them better than American citizens' kids. These folks are not counted as illegals entering either.

In reality, Obama has done more to help illegals than almost any other Prez.


----------



## Amiya (Sep 26, 2014)

uberdc/Virginia said:


> It will become a bigger problem with the amnesty


The biggest problem with amnesty is that it will drastically PUSH DOWN WAGES for US workers across the board (hence I had posted in Pay forum, as it indirectly affects Uber drivers too).

Think about it, the folks who get amnesty will quit their jobs to get better paying jobs that require papers, thus directly competing with other US citizens, AND nothing's being done to secure the border, so their old jobs will get filled in by a new wave of illegals.

Plus those who get amnesty will sponsor their families, and they have big families.

They will start paying taxes but the amount of $$ taxpayers pay for their welfare will exceed their taxes.


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 31, 2014)

@Amiya The executive does not have the unilateral power to grant amnesty to illegal aliens. 
Please refer to some better sources of news and info than Breitbart.


----------



## uberdc/Virginia (Sep 14, 2014)

I guess we will know in a month. I know passengers complain that many drivers do not know where to go in DC. Better to get high quality drivers and keep the customers happy. 

Drivers don't have to know every part of the map but drivers should have a few years of experience living in the DC area. Northern Virginia does have many unusual roads which take a while to master.


----------



## Amiya (Sep 26, 2014)

Sanjay said:


> @Amiya The executive does not have the unilateral power to grant amnesty to illegal aliens.
> Please refer to some better sources of news and info than Breitbart.


You've never heard of something called "executive action" I guess.

Obama thrives on low-info voters like you. He has the likes of you to thank for getting elected TWICE.

And in case you're a theorist, for all practical purposes, Deferred Action = Amnesty. Period.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

It's time to take control of the Senate !!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

sochossou said:


> this is the dumbest thing ive ever heard yu S.O.B. if yu that smart and well educated go apply for a job in suit with a resume. this is not a place for u punk. i have a bachelor but im doing this between jobs and im not ashamed and will welcome any immigrant qualified to do drive for uber. #takeyourasselsewhere


Based on the quality of this post....you might want to retake some of those English Comp classes.


----------



## Amiya (Sep 26, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> It's time to take control of the Senate !!


You bet it is.

1) If Republicans get more than 50% of the 100 Senate seats, it's GOOD (as they will hold a majority).
2) If they get more than 60 seats, it's BETTER (as they can veto Obama's actions)
3) If they get more than 67 seats, it's BEST (as that's enough to impeach Obama)

Scenario # 1 is likely to happen, #2 is possible but highly unlikely. # 3 is impossible to happen.


----------



## winston (Jun 23, 2014)

If you need money so bad to be driving for uber, you really really shouldn't be voting republican.


----------



## Amiya (Sep 26, 2014)

winston said:


> If you need money so bad to be driving for uber, you really really shouldn't be voting republican.


Buddy, I have never driven for Uber...or any car service. I have never even tried to apply to drive (perhaps in some ways thanks to this forum). It isn't worth doing even part time.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

winston said:


> If you need money so bad to be driving for uber, you really really shouldn't be voting republican.


Really? Is that because the Democrats are the party for handouts? Never mind....I'm sure this is a path we don't need to pursue on THIS forum.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Amiya said:


> 1) If Republicans get 50% of the 100 Senate seats, it's GOOD (as they will hold a majority).


50% is NOT a majority. Do you know who casts the tie breaking vote if the Senate ties on a vote?


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

winston said:


> Which President deported more Illegal Immigrants than all others Presidents combined?
> 
> Which President saw less illegal immigrants enter the country during his time in office than the previous 5 presidents combined?


If you want to talk percentages go back to the great depression in the 1930's when Roosevelt actually had migrant workers up put them on buses and sent them back to Mexico.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> 50% is NOT a majority. Do you know who casts the tie breaking vote if the Senate ties on a vote?


The vice president! What do I win?


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

pengduck said:


> The vice president! What do I win?


A beer with Obama !


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

pengduck said:


> The vice president! What do I win?


Ding Ding Ding!!! A winner! As your prize you get to explain basic math to @Amiya and to explain why having a Democratic VP cast the tie breaking vote is NOT good for the Republicans. Congratulations!


----------



## Amiya (Sep 26, 2014)

Instead of saying 50%, should've said "more than 50%" ...


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Amiya said:


> Instead of saying 50%, should've said "at least 50%"...


Atleast 51%.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Amiya said:


> Instead of saying 50%, should've said "at least 50%"...


No....you SHOULD have said MORE than 50%.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> A beer with Obama !


Not no, but HELL NO!!!!!!!!! I don't like racists or reverse racists.


----------



## Amiya (Sep 26, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> No....you SHOULD have said MORE than 50%.


thanks, corrected


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Amiya said:


> thanks, corrected


You're welcome!! It's just part of what I do around here....spreading joy and happiness with my knowledgeable and informative posts.


----------



## CONDIA (Sep 14, 2014)

Cuanta ignorancia!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Amiya said:


> You bet it is.
> 
> 1) If Republicans get more than 50% of the 100 Senate seats, it's GOOD (as they will hold a majority).
> 2) If they get more than 60 seats, it's BETTER (as they can veto Obama's actions)
> ...


If you're trusting the republicorps to be any better than the demoscams, don't hold yer breath.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

And let me be the first on these boards to say, ***** JEB BUSH!*


----------



## sochossou (Oct 27, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Based on the quality of this post....you might want to retake some of those English Comp classes.


be my professor then , i should be able to pay you the 20$ per hour . at least u wont use yr car.


----------



## Amiya (Sep 26, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> If you're trusting the republicorps to be any better than the demoscams, don't hold yer breath.


Voting is not about choosing the best party, but the LEAST BAD one. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion as to what party to vote for, of course.


----------



## Amiya (Sep 26, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> And let me be the first on these boards to say, ***** JEB BUSH!*


Copy that. I can't stand any more Bushes either.


----------



## uberdc/Virginia (Sep 14, 2014)

There are very few barriers to entry in the uber profession. Many illegals would jump at the chance to "Earn" 60,000 to. 90,000 a year as claimed by Uber.


----------



## Timmy (Oct 17, 2014)

CONDIA said:


> Cuanta ignorancia!


Ti mmmy!


----------



## alex_87 (Oct 10, 2014)

Guys dont fight for the air, there will be no amnesty.. Its all political talks. If it will happen there will not beany wages change. Here how it works - You are employer and you have illegal mexicans. Suddenly they turned legal and now you have to put them on payroll and pay all benefits. What would you do ? You will fire all legal mexicans and hire new illegals that will cross the border tomorrow. Amnesty will not change problem. It will give a hope to millions new illegal that will rush to cross the border to take their chance on next amnesty.
Competition concerns - If you are mcdonalds worker or any job that pays minimum hourly wage - you in the risk, because those legalized people will take mosty low skills job. But otherside MCdonalds cant pay you less then state minumum so who would they keep - native english speaker or somebody who only knows hi and bye. ? If you have degree and some nice job you dont have to worry about, poor mexican boy who just got work permit wont take your job.

So there is nothing really to be afraid of about amnesty if it happens. People will start pay tax, goverment collect more tax and economy will boost up/ But remember there will be always illigals on the kitchens , construction sites , and hotels. ... its just system we cant change it


----------



## alex589 (Oct 9, 2014)

it doesn't matter any more left or right ..BIG money (oligarchy) runs this country


----------



## Amiya (Sep 26, 2014)

alex_87 said:


> Guys dont fight for the air, there will be no amnesty.. Its all political talks. If it will happen there will not beany wages change. Here how it works - You are employer and you have illegal mexicans. Suddenly they turned legal and now you have to put them on payroll and pay all benefits. What would you do ? You will fire all legal mexicans and hire new illegals that will cross the border tomorrow. Amnesty will not change problem. It will give a hope to millions new illegal that will rush to cross the border to take their chance on next amnesty.
> Competition concerns - If you are mcdonalds worker or any job that pays minimum hourly wage - you in the risk, because those legalized people will take mosty low skills job. But otherside MCdonalds cant pay you less then state minumum so who would they keep - native english speaker or somebody who only knows hi and bye. ? If you have degree and some nice job you dont have to worry about, poor mexican boy who just got work permit wont take your job.
> 
> So there is nothing really to be afraid of about amnesty if it happens. People will start pay tax, goverment collect more tax and economy will boost up/ But remember there will be always illigals on the kitchens , construction sites , and hotels. ... its just system we cant change it


There are many factors to take into acct:

1) Not all jobs that illegals could apply for, once they get papers, pay minimum wage. Truckers, city sanitation workers, state employed highway maintenance crew, electricians, plumbers, and the list goes on. These jobs pay more than minimum wage and will see downward wage pressures once millions more compete for them.

2) Taxes will have to go up for middle class Americans to pay for their welfare (for those who are too lazy to work or those with large number of dependent kids). Where else is Gov't going to get money from? Not from rich folks, they contribute millions as corporate donors to election campaigns, and their clout ensures they remain broadly untouched. Even if their taxes do go up marginally, they still emerge winners because their corporations earn millions more in profits through lower wage costs.

3) From your post you seem to say the impact of amnesty will be minimal, perhaps even positive if i read your last para right. Here I respectfully disagree. If this was true, then every country would open up their borders.


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

Indirectly related? Borderline spam? I said border, haha. Thread closed.


----------

